# Fithly LGD's and What a Dog House Is Good For



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Sara and Abraham









Sara and Abraham








Susanna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are 2 happy pups. Whatever they did to get that dirty, they had fun doing it. :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

They looks very proud of themselves. Lol


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They look just like my two Great Pyrenees after a good rain and lots of digging. Very cute. ::


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

mud is better than cow patties lolol


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Yesterday we had a misty rain all day long.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, they're filthy! At least now they can blend into their surroundings lol


----------

